# Tubing from aliexpress.com



## Amarsbar (Aug 23, 2014)

I just found some nice looking tubing from aliexpress but I wanted to know whether it is good quality or not,and if anyone has had a good experience can they please direct me to a good seller.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Simple Shot should have all that you need.


----------



## Amarsbar (Aug 23, 2014)

Do they ship to the UK?


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

if you're looking for fresh, quality Chinese tubing, buy from Dankung.com or SimpleShot.


----------



## Amarsbar (Aug 23, 2014)

Hmm its just the price of the shipping that gets me


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Latex-tubing.com


----------



## Amarsbar (Aug 23, 2014)

Seems like a good website


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Fast delivery


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Amarsbar said:


> Hmm its just the price of the shipping that gets me


It's the price of the shipping that gets us all!

I got some tubing *and* some flat band [before I knew better] and was quite surprised to find the flat band "remained longer after the first stretch!" That's Chinese - Ali for ya!

As far as the tube - I haven't had a chance to try it; not with having so much fun with the Thera-Band. THEN I found Thera-Band Tubes were available...!

IMO, don't bother with the cheap stuff. The shipping remains the same and you won't hate yourself later... [been there, done that..]


----------



## Amarsbar (Aug 23, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Amarsbar (Aug 23, 2014)

Always wanted to try theratubes


----------

